# AP and gold fingers



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

Dose anyone know if after I finish AP on my fingers if I can just add AMB to drop the gold out of the solution, or if I need to do other things to the solution?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 23, 2010)

It's SMB and hopefully you have not added too much peroxide and dissolved your gold.


----------



## Mrslow55 (Aug 23, 2010)

Get a copy of CM Hoke's book, read it , it's free, and it is valuable.

http://tinyurl.com/mfnyhs

Rick


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

In Steve's video he sead that some gold may be in the AP and SMB could be added to drop the gold in it. And I'll look at this book as soon as I can. Thank you


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's a link to help you:

Acid Peroxide Help

The link will lead to other Acid Peroxide questions and answers.

I found this with the search function.

Steve


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you I pasted it in word and can save it in my computer> What is the karat on the gold after AP and A Bl


----------

